# H&R coilovers. . . NOT LOW ENOUGH. . . WTF !!!



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

Heres a pic of my girls 08 3.2 eOs on H&R coilovers. . . . . This is ALL the way down in the back. . . . .and NOT low enough. . . .
Is there anyway to get it to go lower or are we gonna have to return these things and get another brand of coilovers that go lower. . . 
Ive seen tons of H&R coilover pics on other MKVs and they all look so much lower. . . any help??


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: H&R coilovers. . . NOT LOW ENOUGH. . . WTF !!! (polofreaks)*

haha..i could have told you they sucked and saved you alot of time


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: H&R coilovers. . . NOT LOW ENOUGH. . . WTF !!! (nastybags)*

they are actually REALLY nice. . . . just dont go low enough. . .


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: H&R coilovers. . . NOT LOW ENOUGH. . . WTF !!! (polofreaks)*

yeah..the ride is fine,but the drop is very weak,esp in the rear..way too much rake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
get yourself some FKs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i have had both,the ride on the FKs is pretty much just as good and you can go balls low


----------



## MKV DarkstaR (Aug 10, 2006)

are those even Ultra Lows?


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: H&R coilovers. . . NOT LOW ENOUGH. . . WTF !!! (nastybags)*

Is it safe to change the REAR springs to shorter springs so it will go lower?


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (MKV DarkstaR)*

they dont make ultra lows for the eos apparently. . . .


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (polofreaks)*

how low do you want to go?


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (nastybags)*

Another 1/2 an inch at least . . .. .


----------



## MKV DarkstaR (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (polofreaks)*

ohhh, thought you had a Jetta.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (MKV DarkstaR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV DarkstaR* »_ohhh, thought you had a Jetta.

Me too!
There's an EOS forum that this should be moved to!


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (syntrix)*

eos forum is useless. . .


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (polofreaks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polofreaks* »_eos forum is useless. . .

x2
honestly..find out if FK makes a coil kit for the eos,i think they do
and you will be very happy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 06lilredrocket (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: H&R coilovers. . . NOT LOW ENOUGH. . . WTF !!! (polofreaks)*

looks just like mine it sucks i wish they went sooo much lower


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: H&R coilovers. . . NOT LOW ENOUGH. . . WTF !!! (06lilredrocket)*

Im gonna have to return these ****s an get ultra lows. . . . 
H&R ****


----------



## MKV DarkstaR (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: H&R coilovers. . . NOT LOW ENOUGH. . . WTF !!! (polofreaks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polofreaks* »_Im gonna have to return these ****s an get ultra lows. . . . 
H&R ****

thought you said they don't make Ultra Lows or EOS?


----------



## KingofCancer (Oct 8, 2005)

i tuck tire like a biotch on ultra lows. I have always had H&R and always been happy. fk's go rediculously low, that might be the route you want to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (KingofCancer)*

i originally had H&Rs, but had to switch to the Ultra Lows for the same reason..
i think ultra lows are very underrated in terms of how much they can drop...but if you wanna slam it, then FK is really your best option.


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: H&R coilovers. . . NOT LOW ENOUGH. . . WTF !!! (MKV DarkstaR)*

I see here Audi A3 ultra lows fit the eos

Anyone know if i can just remove the adjusters an get another 1/2 inch out of them?


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: H&R coilovers. . . NOT LOW ENOUGH. . . WTF !!! (polofreaks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polofreaks* »_I see here Audi A3 ultra lows fit the eos

Anyone know if i can just remove the adjusters an get another 1/2 inch out of them?

You can just have it sitting on the spring in the rear, but I wouldn't recommend that. Besides the front would be higher..


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: H&R coilovers. . . NOT LOW ENOUGH. . . WTF !!! (Ducky 2.0T)*

isnt it just sitting like that stock?
the fronts can still go way lower anyway



_Modified by polofreaks at 2:13 PM 3-2-2008_


----------



## ReDevil (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: H&R coilovers. . . NOT LOW ENOUGH. . . WTF !!! (polofreaks)*

try taking the perch out maybe


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: H&R coilovers. . . NOT LOW ENOUGH. . . WTF !!! (polofreaks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polofreaks* »_isnt it just sitting like that stock?
the fronts can still go way lower anyway


Yes, it would be like the stock shock; however, your stock shock is designed for the travel of the rear spring/ spring rate.. just as the H&R rear shock (bilstein) is designed to be operating at specific heights. Removing the rear spring perch would most likely cause the rear shock to bottom out more frequently and then it will blow. 
I have H&R's on the car currently.. Here is a comparison when I switched from B&G to H&R. 








The H&R spring (on the left) even without the spring perch is still much higher then pretty much any of the lower coilover sets (ultralow, FK, B&G)... What is important to not is that B&G has rear shocks were you can adjust the height to accommodate a lower drop and prevent bottoming out.


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: H&R coilovers. . . NOT LOW ENOUGH. . . WTF !!! (Ducky 2.0T)*

this blows i wanna go lower haha


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: H&R coilovers. . . NOT LOW ENOUGH. . . WTF !!! (Ducky 2.0T)*

buy a different spring for the love of god


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: H&R coilovers. . . NOT LOW ENOUGH. . . WTF !!! (From 2 to 5)*

You may want to consider whether lowering the ride like that might increase the risk of grounding out and transmitting unexpected shock to the roof mechanism. I've no idea whether or not this is a valid concern, since I wouldn't consider lowering this myself. I know that one of our members did lower using HR (Shaka), and didn't have any problems with this. I think he went to 19" wheels to


----------



## remotebandit (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: H&R coilovers. . . NOT LOW ENOUGH. . . WTF !!! (polofreaks)*

Im not sure how to submit an image so ill just post a link but the below picture , is this realistic i terms of ride or is it a case of lets dump it for a photo shot :








This is what i would love to do but i think theres a balance between comfort and looks but if comfort is still possible within reason then








Also do i have anyone with me here calling 20inch rims there , even if they are i still will call a line on putting 19s on mine
Thanx guys

_Modified by remotebandit at 1:52 AM 3-3-2008_


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 6:27 AM 3-3-2008_


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: H&R coilovers. . . NOT LOW ENOUGH. . . WTF !!! (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_I know that one of our members did lower using HR (Shaka), and didn't have any problems with this. I think he went to 19" wheels to

Yes, my Eos had H&R Coil-Overs at one point with RH 19x8,5 wheels and the ride was fine. Looking at the suspension geometry, going any lower would have really messed up not just the alignment, but the angle of the rear arms and so forth. I understand "why" people want to go lower (it looks great!) but from a standpoint of suspension geometry, it is just plain stupid.
So yeah... to the OP ... if you find an alternative, more power to ya. But don't be surprised when you wear through tires and the car handles like crapola. g'luck!


----------



## polofreaks (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: H&R coilovers. . . NOT LOW ENOUGH. . . WTF !!! (Shaka)*

to the OP?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: H&R coilovers. . . NOT LOW ENOUGH. . . WTF !!! (polofreaks)*

OP - Original Poster


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: H&R coilovers. . . NOT LOW ENOUGH. . . WTF !!! (polofreaks)*

ultra lows will be here tuesday bump bump


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: H&R coilovers. . . NOT LOW ENOUGH. . . WTF !!! (LiLR32BunnY)*

As long as it's not a big bump that damages the roof mechanism


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: H&R coilovers. . . NOT LOW ENOUGH. . . WTF !!! (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_As long as it's not a big bump that damages the roof mechanism









Yeah ... i often wonder if someone out there is going to both get a stiffer aftermarket suspension AND a 'roof module' ... i can just see someone using the top up/down while in motion feature, hitting a bumo and skewing their top to the point of a $10k replacement/repair. Eek!! That is part of why i never did the module, so i was never tempted to use it while in motion.
OT -- looks like now that my tax refund is here i can finally buy myself out from under the Eos ... get out of the payment.... that money will go nicely to my kid when she starts daycare in 60 days. I'll miss you guys! I've been a lurker lately, but i still have been reading a bit here or there.


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: H&R coilovers. . . NOT LOW ENOUGH. . . WTF !!! (LiLR32BunnY)*

Ultra lows went back as well...so dissapointed!!!
Third set of coilovers in a matter of 1 month








I now have FK coilovers and everything is lovely


----------

